# I finally got my show pictures!



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

I know no one got to see my horse yet so, my friend is a really good photographer and decided to take some pictures at the show and send them to me.
They came out gorgeous and plan on buying most of them, these are from the June 10th show in Virginia. 

This is Sparkles, my horse.

















































































And this is Nate, he's my current Lease-to-buy.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Fabulous pictures Sparkle! You are so lucky to have someone that you know who will take pictures for you, I have to con someone to take pictures of me when I go to the barn, and that is only if someone is there the same time I am. 

Rarely happens.

Love your seat and tall upper body between you fences! I look forward to hearing more from you! Beautiful horses! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! your horse is GORGEOUS! you two look awesome together!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Beautiful pictures!


I second that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! That is all I have to say about that. ;p


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

The pictures are great!!! ou and your horses look like you are having a good time as well.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all, i'm very happy with how the pictures turned out!


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, great pictures you and your horses look awesome.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

lizzie_magic said:


> Wow, great pictures you and your horses look awesome.


Thank you very much!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You have long thighs! What saddle is that?


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha, yes i do.
That saddle is one of Dover's brand, it's very comfortable and fits every horse i've tried it on.
Dover's Circuit Elite Saddle - Dover Saddlery.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, nice pics, you & your horse looked good. Curious how high those jumps were?


----------



## jl07 (Jun 29, 2009)

noicee pics  
nice horse  x


----------

